# My Point Of View As An Engineer



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol Great video.
I'm so taken you don't like my favorite motive power of all time. I was wondering why the picture was of one with rust as a paint job  lol
Grats on almost 20 years.


----------

